# chov/odchov



## winpoj

Ahoj,

nevěděli byste prosím, jaký je rozdíl mezi chovem a odchovem zvířete? Nacházím na netu věty jako "Po několikaletých   zkušenostech s chovem i odchovem některých druhů želv mohu říci..." nebo "Chov a odchov barevných mutací korel má vysoké nároky na cílevědomost..." a potřeboval bych vědět, co se těmito aktivitami míní.


----------



## Jana337

Čistě intuitivní odpověď bez znalosti problematiky a hledání:
Chov - mít zvíře pro sebe.
Odchov - vypiplat mláďata a rozdat/prodat je, jakmile jsou životaschopná.


----------



## zuzanadoma

Souhlasím s Janou, odchov se používá pro množení domácích zvířat (ten odprodej už podle mě není podstatný, mláďata si může chovatel nechat, rozdat je ap.). *Od*chov právě pro odlišení od chovu bez reprodukce.


----------



## winpoj

Děkuji Vám.


----------



## werrr

Já to vidím takto:

*Chov*
1) držení zvířete a péče o ně (ustájení, krmení, ošetřování…)
2) skupina zvířat, o kterou je jednotně pečováno

*Odchov*
1) péče o zdravý vývoj zvířete od narození do dospělosti s ohledem na konkrétní poslání chovu
2) skupina (generace) zvířat, která byla společně odchována


----------



## zuzanadoma

SSČ:
*odchov* - odchová(vá)ní hosp. zvířat 
*odchovat* - (se zdarem) uskutečnit výchovu nebo chov; vychovat; vypěstovat (např. kuřata)
...přičemž *chov* má SSČ jen jako "záměrnou péči o zvířata"

...ale ze zkušenosti bych řekla, že chovatelé opravdu používají slovo odchov k odlišení chovu s reprodukcí zvířat, příp. tak označují odchovaná mláďata. Zrovna minulý týden jsem se radila se zkušenější chovatelkou o našich zebřičkách, a když psala o hnízdění, komentovala to: "odchov zebřiček není nic složitého".

Musíme se bohužel smířit s tím, že naše slovníky jsou "trochu" stručné a úzus moc nepopisují (možná SSJČ by byl trochu obšírnější, ale nemám ho po ruce) a spoléhat na intuici a cit... anebo se podívat do korpusu, máte-li čas.


----------



## winpoj

Zdravím. Rozhodl jsem se vrátit k tomuto starému vláknu, protože mám s tím chovem/odchovem zase potíže.
Jak je to u zvířat ve volné přírodě? Můžu např. říci: Klid v této části pobřeží tuleňům umožňuje odchovávat mláďata. ?


----------

